# A really tough karate dojo :)



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

http://www.sci.fi/~ndbbm/karatedojo.mpg


----------



## Ceicei (May 9, 2005)

I enjoyed that!  It is great to put on humor about the martial arts!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Crom (May 9, 2005)

Hmm, don't think i'm seein the same thing as you guys when i click on that link.


Don't follow that link.

its not suitable, i'll check with mods to see if its me or the link thats busted


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

Crom said:
			
		

> Hmm, don't think i'm seein the same thing as you guys when i click on that link.
> 
> 
> Don't follow that link.
> ...



Uh-oh, somebody's hacked it! Damn it! Okay, I think I have it on my computer, I'll put it on my homepage!


----------



## Crom (May 9, 2005)

Cheers for the quick response, i guessed that wasn't the original intent or i'm gettin the hell out of MA.


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

Crom said:
			
		

> Cheers for the quick response, i guessed that wasn't the original intent or i'm gettin the hell out of MA.



Well, luckily I was here on my computer


----------



## bart (May 9, 2005)

I take it that all is well then?


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

bart said:
			
		

> I take it that all is well then?



It will be in a while. I'm transferring the file from my computer to my own homepage. When I've transferred it, I'll either post the new address or modify my first post


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

Okay, naturally I can't edit my first post anymore, but here's the new address http://www.sci.fi/~ndbbm/karatedojo.mpg. The original address wasn't mine....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

I fixed the original post.

That clips a riot.


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I fixed the original post.



Thank you!


----------



## Crom (May 9, 2005)

:rofl: I think its even funnier for me having no idea what they're saying.


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

Crom said:
			
		

> :rofl: I think its even funnier for me having no idea what they're saying.



Well, I can with my limited japanese translate something for you:

- onegai shimasu: please teach me
- arigatoo gozaimashita: thank you for teaching

The reason I know those is that we say those at our dojo at the beginning and end of training


----------



## BrandiJo (May 9, 2005)

i never saw the "bad link" but the right one is funny


----------



## TimoS (May 9, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> i never saw the "bad link" but the right one is funny



Thank God for different timezones  You really didn't miss anything


----------



## Bester (May 9, 2005)

This guy is incredible.
He can really throw his chi energy.  I mean, he tore that one guy right in 2.
It was awsome!

There was a guy at a seminar I attended who claimed he could do this stuff, but never seemed to get it to work for real.  maybe we can send him this for training purposes?


----------



## kid (May 10, 2005)

Thats really neat how they do that.  



kid


----------

